# Mower Setup Talk on TurfNet Radio



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I listen to the TurfNet Radio Podcasts. In the latest episode of Frankly Speaking, Brian Whitlark talks about greens mower setup, bedknife clearance, backlapping, and knife aggressiveness. Start listening in at the 22:00 minute mark.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/turfnet/2017/06/17/frankly-speaking-brian-whitlark-on-factors-affecting-green-playability


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ck'g this out now...who knew there was a podcast for people like us?!?!


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

:thumbsup: its mostly geared towards golf superintendents, but I enjoy listening in and pickup useful pieces of info here and there.


----------



## tigertailbell (Mar 13, 2017)

I've been listening to it for the last 12 months. Some of the talk can get really technical but I've learned a lot . 
About the mower set-up conversation: I'm surprised at how subjective and opinionated all the mower set-up practices are. 
Some supers backlap every day, some never backlap... Some insist on "light contact " , others mow @ .005" clearance. Then we get to decide how it all applies to us.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Very Nice, I will have to listen to this later but you guys have me excited.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

tigertailbell said:


> I've been listening to it for the last 12 months. Some of the talk can get really technical but I've learned a lot .
> About the mower set-up conversation: I'm surprised at how subjective and opinionated all the mower set-up practices are.
> Some supers backlap every day, some never backlap... Some insist on "light contact " , others mow @ .005" clearance. Then we get to decide how it all applies to us.


I was watching a video that was talking about a study from Iowa State on contact vs no contact. I'll try to find the video later. Their study said contact was best for the grass. They had 4 different set ups: contact sharp blades, contact dull blades and the same with no contact. Even dull blades with light contact was better than sharp blades with no contact.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DAChjCNpHJw

6:30 it starts talking about light contact
7:50 is the study from Iowa State


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I enjoyed that video J_nick. Lots of good info. Thanks for sharing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I go with light contact. It's Biblical you know: _"as iron sharpens iron."_


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

After having my TC ground, there appears to be no contact at all (no noise and very free spinning reel), but it still cuts paper better than any pair of scissors I've ever had. I'm figuring to leave it and see how long it remains this sharp. I used to set it for light contact and would have to backlap every 3 weeks or so because it would stop cutting paper.


----------

